# Fabricating iGaging DRO for 15" Planer



## renthal

Thanks for the information. This is a great help.


----------



## AttainableApex

crazy setup, thanks for the vid.
got to come back and read this indepth review. nice job


----------



## Cato

A digital read out on a planer is very handy.

It adds a lot more precision to thicknessing. Really handy when you have to plane some extra pieces and match.

Lot more work installing yours, than the wixey I put on my portable planer, but I guess stationary planers may have a different set up than mine.


----------



## Bobsboxes

I have the wixey gauge and have not instaled it yet, thanks. this will maybe help. Great indepth review, I will be looking at this agian very shortly.


----------



## rawdawgs50

The install looks more difficult than it is. I honestly think that you could go from package to installed in an hour with full calibrated setup blocks if you got a plan before you start.

There might be a better way to do it than what I did….but this way works and its quite simple involving basic math.

The hardest part was getting the steel plate cut and drilled. My bent design on the steel is totally unnecessary. A straight piece of steel with some holes in it will do the job just as well. Most important part of the whole thing was just making sure everything is moving parallel with each other. Again…real simple and the method shown above automatically aligns every thing by leaving the screws just a tad loose and allow it to correct itself… then you can tighten them down.

I realize there are other kits out there they may have a more refined install process out of the box…but they are not this cheap nor as universal as this. Accuracy is fantastic. Got it because of these reviews coming from CNC guys for this product.

Already planning some other mods for other tools.


----------

